# cracks in shower wall



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone else had problems with the walls of the shower cracking around the fasteners? I noticed a couple of cracks in mine just the other day. Any 
suggestions on the best way to patch them.







Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Might not look great (if I did it), but my first inclination would be to get some clear bathroom caulk and seal the cracks.

Randy


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

That is kind of what I was thinking. I will play around with it and see what might work best...thanks.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't know how good it is but they did have a repair kit at the RV store that is made for showers. Kirk


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I was going thru the trailer last night getting it ready for a long trip and noticed a huge crack in the shower sidewall where one of the mount rivets is at. I couldn't believe it, so of course I had to check here and see if anyone else had experienced it.

I've got another 3 months left on the warranty and a small list of things to get fixed. Wheel well trim cracks, dinette window midbar is twisted and now the shower wall crack.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I would say it is not a common fault since you had to go back to 2004 to find another thread on the problem. It is about a 30 minute job to change if you do not have the pleated shower door installed. It should be covered under warranty. Let the dealer know about it (stop by and show it to them) and tell him you will bring it back when they get the new insert in.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I didn't have cracks on the side wall but did have them on the floor of the tub. They were spiderey hairline cracks and very hard to see. Keystone replaced the tub under warrenty so I was pretty happy.

Walter


----------

